

RegexEngine - Open Source Regular Language transformer and optimizer. - softwareelves
http://regexengine.com

======
softwareelves
Quick Tutorial: Create a source from the dropdown. Type in a regex (try
[123]*123). Create a graph output from the dropdown. Connect the blue dot to
the green dot. Try out other combinations of sources/operations/outputs and
see what you can come up with.

